# [Suche] Gutes Notebook, welches sich für Spiele eignet



## fanste (13. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Notebook, welches sich auch für modernere 3D-Spiele eignet. Es sollte also nicht anfangen zu ruckeln etc. Ich habe heute von einem Freund das Notebook gesehen und es hat auf den ersten Blick einen guten Eindruck gemacht und konnte mit der Ausstattung glänzen. Es handelt sich dabei um ein Asus N50 (klick mich). Im Internet konnte man aber hier und da einiges Negatives finden.
Was haltet ihr von diesem Notebook? Habt ihr vielleicht eine Empfehlung für mich? Es sollte eine ähnliche Ausstattung haben, relative lange laufen und, wie schon erwähnt, sich für moderne 3D-Spiele eignen.

Danke schonmal


----------



## fanste (16. November 2008)

Niemand, der ein paar Tipps oder Empfehlungen geben kann?


----------



## Johannes7146 (17. November 2008)

Asus ist (wie ich finde) qualitativ nicht gerade hochwertig... ich emphehle da eher Dell oder Ibm/Lenovo (außer der N serie)

Der Prozessor mit 6mb cache und 1066mhz fsb sollte eigentlich alle gängigen spiele schaffen.
4GB Ram mit 800mhz sollten denke ich auch ausreichent sein.

welche Grafikkarte du wählen sollst, kann ich dir nicht sagen, dort habe ich keine erfahrungen (sorry)

Allerdings ist eine auflösung von 1200 x 800 px nicht gerade groß. Ich selbst habe die selbe Auflösung auf meinem NB und mich wurmt das ganze gescrolle doch schon mitlerweile....


----------



## Johannes7146 (17. November 2008)

http://www.alienware.de/product_det...de=SKU-DELL&source=DLLDE0008&from=DELLDE:m15x


----------



## Loomis (17. November 2008)

Das wird mein neues:
http://www.medion.com/de/electronic...10+-+MD96734+-+15.4"+Slim-Notebook/30008296A1

Ich hatte bisher mit noch keinem Medion Produkt Probleme.
Naja, spielen tu ich auch nicht wirklich. Deswegen und weil ich das für unterwegs brauche, nehme ich nur 15 Zoll.


----------



## Crashdotger (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele auf einem Dell Inspiron 1720 den ich mir in den USA fuer ca. 850 Euro gekauft hab. 

Intel Dual Core 2,4 Ghz
4 GB DDR2-Ram
160GB Festplatte
Geforce 8600m GT 256mb (sie ist nicht schlecht aber langsam wirds fuer die aktuellen Games zu wenig)
und ein 17" HD widescreen TFT

Also fuer den Preis war das Teil echt gut aber an die Leistung eines Alienware kommt man bei den meisten anderen Firmen kaum ran...


----------

